# The newest stone to grace our cemetery (Dark Lane 2012)



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I've been wanting a lot of historical names in our cemetery, but not names that everyone knows. I've decided that I'm going to do the names of some of the women murdered during the Salem Witch Trials. This is our first installation into that crew, Mrs. Rebecca Townes Nurse. I did not put her married name on the stone, because I read somewhere online that her husband denounced her after she was killed. I do not know if this is true, but I was also a little pressed for space, so I went with it.

First coat of tea-staining (VERY THIN):









Second coat of tea-staining (A little thick):









A couple of test lighting shots:

Blue above, red below









Just Red









What I consider the money shot









Thanks everyone for taking the time to look.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice! I also like the 3rd lighting shot.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I am completely loving the blue above and red below shots. I just have to remember to keep the red farther back, because it washes out the blue so much.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Do you have bigger pictures? My old eyes are having trouble seeing the details.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I second Roxy's request for larger images, or a link to where we can find them. These images are so small that all of the detail is lost.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm joing the request for larger pics. But I like the spider you've put on the stone. How many new stones have you made this year? You and your partner are doing a great job.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I have larger pics on my computer, but for some reason, they upload very small. Not sure why.

Scareme, this makes 4 new stones my son and I have made so far. My former partner stole all of the old stones I had while I was moving to this new house, as well as a very large prop that was built for a friend who runs a pro haunt. I'm probably going to have somewhere in the neighborhood of 10-15 new stones by Halloween, with maybe 1 or 2 monuments.

**EDIT**
I uploaded them here, and now they are big enough to see the details. The album is called "BHC's 2012 Yard Haunt (Dark Lane Cemetery)" Hope that helps you guys!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I love love love that you have your kid working with you on this stuff...they are turning out great! (kid & tombstone)


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks great Bio! I like the 3rd lighting picture...green lighting might look good as well. The Rebecca Nurse house is located in my home town. I've seen her tombstone on the property and believe it reads Rebecca Nurse but its been a while.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow BHC! That stone looks great! Such detail work and I love your painting method. Very natural and creepy looking. Now, how many do you think you can get done for me? Ha ha!
Very good job all the way around!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Wow BHC! That stone looks great! Such detail work and I love your painting method. Very natural and creepy looking. *Now, how many do you think you can get done for me?* Ha ha!
> Very good job all the way around!


I dunno. How much do you wanna pay for them? lol.

**EDIT**
After doing a little research, I did find a picture of Rebecca Nurse's original tombstone. It says Rebecca Nurse, so I admit I put the wrong name on there.


----------

